# Thoughts on Global Warming.



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Just curious for those who have done some research into it, what are your thoughts and views on Global Warming?*


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't know if its global warming that is causing this interesting weather but all I can think is mother nature IS NOT happy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scientists for years have been claiming that the ozone layer has a hole cause by us...however we don't know if the hole has been there for thousands of years or more or not. Some theories have deveoped that the hole opens and closes at intervals in history...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Some theories have deveoped that the hole opens and closes at intervals in history...


The ozone hole, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm a believer, but even for those that don't believe that we are the cause, what does it hurt to participate?

Here are some good resources 
http://www.nativeenergy.com/
http://carbonfund.org/site/
http://www.nrdc.org/

We've been recycling for sometime and recently replaced 7/8 of our existing incandescent bulbs with florescent bulbs.

Interesting topic Cheetah.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I just watched '_Who killed the Electric Car_'. Wow, what a film. For those who haven't seen it, go rent it or download it or whatever, as long as you see it. Very Very interesting. It basically shows how much more important money is than life to some people. We really had a great chance of saving the environment 10 years ago. 
Hey any of you read about that Island in Alaska they just evacuated? 600 people. Because of rising waters already. Very interesting.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hubby is constantly watching the Discovery Channel and even though I don't watch it like he does (I'm usually in the same room reading and am listening to the "end of days" speeches), I believe the universe is ever changing and that these changes are going to occur whether or not we are here or not. We, of course, add to the issue and might speed it up a bit through population, pollution, etc., but IMHO mother nature is just doing her thing.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I kinda think yes, mother nature is doing her thing, for sure. But normally nature has a way of balancing things off. Except now because of human interference, I think she can't balance it off very well. It definitely has to do with human interference and emissions because they're trapping all the heat that normally exits our atmosphere through a natural cycle. Heres a simple 2 min video explaining what I mean. Its done in a humorous way, futurama style. But it makes it easier to understand.*[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BjrOi4vF24[/nomedia]*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Going along with the thinking of Da Weiner, that's my belief why harder diseases crop up to cure. Nature has designed it so that things even out in most cases. When medicine has intervined to stop death from happening so early and increasing lifespans, nature has decided to throw new diseases at us to even things out again. I wouldn't be surprised to see plagues again in the future. We're already watching for bird flu...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Nuclear winter will cure global warming long before it becomes a threat.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I think were close to a Cold War, but not before Global Warming. We already see the effects of GW up North. For example: Here


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Seems to me in about 8th grade which was about 35 yrs ago we had something about the earth shifting again into different continents as they are today.. and I'm guessing this is all part of the plan in the melting of the glaciers and such. 
we are overpopulated..(hence war and diseases man mad or not to compensate) and overusing the earths gifts so to speak to us.
sucking to much out of the land we are on, it will eventually suck back.
just a few thoughts


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Do we over use our resources? Yes Do we cause our own problemes absolutely. Is the weather a sign of what we have done in some cases yes. I noticed that this winter alot of people blamed the temp on global warming when in fact if you look at the recorded history of weather we are by no means setting any records for temp or weather. But i digress as i have not done much homework on the subject at all. More of a history person than current events.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I guess I could agree but only with cold. With the heat we are setting records. I mean, we came from an Ice Age so, yes, it was colder at some point. I just read an interesting article the other day. Since weve had temp increase we've noticed ice melting in the arctic and other areas of the world. The other day a 25 square mile ice shelf broke free from Northern Canada. Sad. Ill post here.

ARTICLE


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I watched a tv program on KERA the other day about global warming... I thought it was sad because polar bears are drowning because the ice is melting. When they go out to hunt for food they swim then they climb onto ice to rest before they head back to the land. The ice they are climbing onto break in half or several pieces then they try to get on another piece of ice to rest and it breaks up and so on then the poor polar bear can't rest and eventually drowns.. It made me cry..


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

_the polar bear issue is so sad huh?_


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm always a little chilly anyway...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

What I would like to know is there any one group whi can put all the info that has been gained over the 20 years and compare it to historical documentation from over the last 1000 years. Take all that analyze it empirically and in an unbiased manner and tell us what is really going on. 

The couple of years of collage I survived were all based in cheimstry and mathmatics and I have seen and read several reports over the last few years that were based on the same exact data hiwever presented to basically support the hypothesis of the writter. What I would like to see is an overall report generated by a group who have no preformed agenda.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Funny this thread should come up. I just finished watching An Inconvenient Truth the other day. As for the nature vs. man made cause to global warming, well, I'm still divided. Yes, we as humans do contribute a lot to the effects of the earth, but the earth has been changing since it was formed. Even now, the magnetic fields of the earth are shifting, as they have done many times before we arrived. We are not the cause of that. So are we the cause of global warming, or would the earth have done it anyways? I don't know.
The ironic thing I find is the movie Waterworld with Kevin Costner was (at the time) criticized as one of the biggest flops in movie making history, yet it may be the most accurate prediction of events to come.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Funny that you mentioned the movie, "Waterworld" because I just watched "An Inconvenient Truth" last night and that's exacting what I was thinking especially when people will be displaced due to the rising waters. After watching the Al Gore's documentary last night, I still believe the combination of of population and resources are just making the global warming happen faster, but it seems the earth is still going to do its thing no matter what.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I think it's the height of hubris to think that humans can have such a far-reaching and destructive effect on the earth. Our planet has been through many, MANY climactic changes over the millennia and that's going to continue whether we allow all the cow farts to collect in our atmosphere or not.

And what happened to the theory scientists were advancing in the 1970's that the earth was approaching another ice age? We don't hear much about that these days because it doesn't feed the fear machine.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok 1. ya its happening / maybe-but not as fast as GORE & his fellow tree huggers say it is, just recently there was some scientist walking around the north pole,with wet suits just in case they fell in---and the warmest it got in there tents was -58 how is all that ice going to melt @ -58in a tent & out side was -100 something, so they didnt get wet but they got frost biten
2 watch out, some way some how there will be people making money off of this renew hype .


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Not only making money but costing us more.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Some of your mentioned An Inconvenient Truth. I'm sorry but any movie where the trailer says 'If you love your children you will see this movie' seems more like a fear film then a movie based on seriouse Science.
([nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVd7DQGuY1E[/nomedia])

I don't believe global warming is an issue that we are causing or can stop. There have been many times over the course of the earths history where the climet has changed and these changes are radical. An ice age to a periode of extream warmth. The years we were living in before just happened to be a mid-point between the change and we're not heading towards the warmer portion again. The worlds a big pendulum, it's climet always moving back and forth.

That being said I do believe that cutting down on chemicals and pollutants that 'cause harm to the atmosphere' is a good idea. Just because most of these pollutants are more harm to us then the are to the earth. (Not that they don't have an effect of the planet. EX: Acidified lakes, DDT in the foodchain...)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The British Broadcasting Corporation produced a new documentary that was aired on March 8.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XttV2C6B8pU[/nomedia]


----------

